# SPS-FORUM TREFFEN 2011 - in 88356 Ostrach - ANMELDEFORMULAR



## Markus (7 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

im Anahng findet ihr das Anmeldeformular.

Ich bin derzeit leider etwas beschäftigt, deshlab weitere Infos später.
Vielleicht können ein paar Teilnehmer aus den letzten Jahren noch Infos hier posten.

Grundsätzlich:
1. Die Agenda ist nur ein grober Entwurf.
Die beiden Vorträge "TIA" und "Regelungstechnik" stehen zwar fest, aber die zeiten sind noch nicht endgültig. Sobald das feststeht lade ich das andere Formular hoch!

2. Mitgliederzahl bzw. Übernachtungsmäglichkeiten versuche ich noch zu erhöhen, ich bin mit den umliegenden Hotels in Kontakt.

3. Rollt Siemens für den Vortrag "TIA" mit 3 Leuten an, die nehmen das Thema also durchaus ernst und sind bereit euch Reden und Antwort zu stehen - somit hoffe ich auch in diesem jahr wieder auf eine große Teilnehmerzahl!

Mit dem Formular könnt ihr euch ab sofort anmelden - nur die Zeiten der Vorträge ändern sich ggf. noch!


Teilnehmerliste:
1. tnt369
2. rainer hönle
3. spsnews
4. marlob
5. kieler
6. ifbs
7. gerhard bäuerle
8. b1k86-dl
9. Begona Hieber
10. jochen kühner
11. bernard
12. manyman25
13. viteco
14. chris1
15. Progmann
16. IBN-Christian
17. J_Hauber
18. reiner
19. Grizzly88
20. SPSRALF
21. MarkusB
22. The Blue
23. Ludorf
24.YETIBRAIN
25. S7Roland
26. Paule
27. alfredschmitt
28. S7-Siggi
29. Da Silvia Humberto
30. THAWK
31. bananajoe 
32. Eumel 
33. Tobias Weber 







dazu kommen noch ein paar leute aus unserer truppe bzw. bekannte:
1. Markus (ich)
2. Joachim (joe)
3. matze001
4. armin
5. andreas
6. tschoke
7. berhard
8. michael


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> Vielleicht können ein paar Teilnehmer aus den letzten Jahren noch Infos hier posten.



Hallo,

letztes Jahr war das 5. SPS-Forum-Treffen vom 11. bis 13. Juni. 

Interessante Vorträge und spannende Diskussionen boten 
den ca. 35 angereisten Teilnehmern ein abwechslungsreiches 
Wochenende. 

Der Freitag war für die Anreise und ein erstes Kennenlernen 
reserviert. Am Samstag standen verschiedene Vorträge über 
Antriebstechnik (SEW), Wireless Automation (Schildknecht) 
und Kommunikationstechnik (Deltalogic) auf dem Programm. 

Ein Höhepunkt war der lebhafte Praxisvortrag von Herrn 
Schildknecht über die verschiedenen Funktechnologien. 
Eindrucksvoll hat er die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen 
Systeme aus Sicht der Automatisierungstechnik vorgestellt 
und an praktischen Beispielen gezeigt. 

Das Fachsimpeln in geselliger Runde und das Knüpfen neuer 
Kontakte kamen ebenfalls nicht zu kurz. Immer wieder spannend 
ist auch, welche Gesichter hinter den verschiedenen Nicknames 
und Avataren stehen. 

Die Treffen ermöglichen persönliches Kennenlernen von Leuten,
die man schon ein paar Jahre "online" liest. Es können Freund-
schaften entstehen oder gar gemeinsame Projekte. 

Sehr angenehm sind auch die entspannte Atmosphäre und die 
hervorragende Bewirtung durch die Familie Uhl über die ganze 
Veranstaltung.


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Treffen ermöglichen persönliches Kennenlernen von Leuten,
> die man schon ein paar Jahre "online" liest. Es können Freund-
> schaften entstehen oder gar gemeinsame Projekte.



so ist das.... 

Momentan stehen bei mir die Zeichen auf  GO!

Frank


----------



## b1k86-DL (11 April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auch dabei, aber nur am Samstag. Komme mit meiner Kollegin.

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## vita-2002 (11 April 2011)

"Kopierfehler":


> Hiermit melde ich mich zum SPS-Forum-Treffen vom 11. bis 13. Juni 2010 (bitte gewünschte Übernachtungen ankreuzen) an:


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 April 2011)

Gibt's den schon ne Liste wer alles dabei ist?


----------



## IBFS (11 April 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Gibt's den schon ne Liste wer alles dabei ist?



Ich bin z.B. dabei und zwar komplett FR-SO  

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 April 2011)

Ich hab mich heute auch mal angemeldet, aber Ich weis ja nicht ob noch Platz is!


----------



## Markus (14 April 2011)

habe eben die teilnehmerliste eingetragen!
wir haben noch platz - also über weitere anmeldugnen würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 April 2011)

Dafür, dass ihr hier die "Verantwortlichen" des TIA-Portales mit euren Fragen löchern könnt, ist die Liste aber noch ziemlich kurz. Nutzt doch die Gelegenheit euch aus erster Hand zu informieren.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (15 April 2011)

*Hoffe auch anwesend sein zu können*

Mal schauen wie es zeitlich klappt

@Rainer: keinen Vortrag von dir?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 April 2011)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> @Rainer: keinen Vortrag von dir?



Ich will auch mal nur zuhören


----------



## manyman25 (15 April 2011)

Hallo Forum,

also ich bin dabei der Chef gibt mir frei und ein Auto. Ich fahr ab Leipzig wenn ich jemand mitnehmen oder aufsammeln soll dann einfach mal anschreiben. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.

Gruß Many


----------



## IBFS (15 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dafür, dass ihr hier die "Verantwortlichen" des TIA-Portales mit euren Fragen löchern könnt, ist die Liste aber noch ziemlich kurz.



Da muss ich ich doch noch schnell einen Marterpfahl zurechtzimmern  
Ne im Ernst, ich finde das diesjährige Thema wirklich sehr gut.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (15 April 2011)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> also ich bin dabei der Chef gibt mir frei und ein Auto. Ich fahr ab Leipzig wenn ich jemand mitnehmen oder aufsammeln soll dann einfach mal anschreiben. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.



@manyman25
Da müsste ich über Lpz. fahren - das wäre zu überlegen 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## b1k86-DL (15 April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

fahre ab Schwäbisch Gmünd samstags um 07:00 in Richtung Ostrach und abends wieder zurück, habe auch noch Platz im Auto! Einfach melden!

Grüße Benjamin Kliegel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 April 2011)

*Mhmm*

Also Ich starte von Offenau (bei Heilbronn), aber wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte wäre auch nicht schlecht. Man könnte sich ja auch auf nem Parkplatz treffen.

Das Ich selbst jemand mitnehme will Ich im Moment keinem zumuten, da Ich erst nach meinem Hausumbau mir ein neues Auto zulegen will, und das alte, naja...

Edit:
Fahre Freitags hin, und Sonntags zurück. (wann ist relativ egal!)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 April 2011)

Bei den Mitfahrgelegenheiten wäre es auch wichtig zu wissen, wann denn die An- und Abfahrten sind. 
Z. B. Freitag Nachmittag hin und Sonntag Vormittag zurück oder Samstag früh hin und Samstag spät zurück.


----------



## manyman25 (15 April 2011)

Ich würde so Freitag Mittag 12Uhr bis 14Uhr losfahren und Sonntag nach dem ausschlafen wieder los. Vielleicht kann man sich ja auf einem Rastplatz an der Autobahn treffen und dann ein Auto stehen lassen. Noch ist ja ein wenig Zeit das auszukaspern.

Gruß Many


----------



## Paule (16 April 2011)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man sich ja auf einem Rastplatz an der Autobahn treffen und dann ein Auto stehen lassen.


Das Auto wieder abholen stelle ich mir zwar auf der Autobahn etwas umständlich vor.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Das Auto wieder abholen stelle ich mir zwar auf der Autobahn etwas umständlich vor.


Es gibt schon:
- manche Rastplätze an der Autobahn die von beiden Seiten angefahren werden können
- Autohöfe, die knapp neben der Autobahn liegen und somit geeignet sind
- und natürlich P+M-Plätze
Einer davon wird doch in der Nähe von Leipzig sein ;-)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Das Auto wieder abholen stelle ich mir zwar auf der Autobahn etwas umständlich vor.



Treffen sich die Autobahnen von Leipzig und Dresden her nicht bei 
Hof? Dort abgestellt würde ich mir wegen dem Abholen wenig Sorgen 
machen ... so nahe an der tschechischen Grenze .


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2011)

Ich bin Freitag zw. 10.30 - 11.00 Uhr im Bereich Münchberg.
Da gibt es einen Autohof - 3 Plätze im Auto sind noch frei.
Rückfahrt gemütlich am Sonntag nach dem Frühstück.

Frank


----------



## Markus (19 April 2011)

wäre einer von den nordlichtern ggf. bereit mit einem 1er golf cabrio hier runter zu fahren? ich bin grad am überlegen ein auto von da oben zu kaufen...


----------



## Markus (20 April 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> wäre einer von den nordlichtern ggf. bereit mit einem 1er golf cabrio hier runter zu fahren? ich bin grad am überlegen ein auto von da oben zu kaufen...


 
also das wird langsam konkreter, hier das gute stück:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Vw-Golf-1-Cabrio-Classicline-G60-/280659491506?pt=Automobile&hash=item41589bfab2

wer bringt mir das mit?


----------



## Nordischerjung (23 April 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> also das wird langsam konkreter, hier das gute stück:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Vw-Golf-1-Cabrio-Classicline-G60-/280659491506?pt=Automobile&hash=item41589bfab2
> 
> wer bringt mir das mit?



[OT]
Allein auf Grund der Leistung 147KW  müsste man den mitbringen
[/OT]
Ich komme leider nicht , sonst hätte ich es mir überlegt.

Du weißt aber schon das der auf einer Insel (Föhr) steht?


----------



## IBFS (23 April 2011)

DIE ZEIT WIRD KNAPP:

Restzeit:  22Std. 58Min. 31Sek. (24. Apr. 201120:05:11 MESZ)

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 April 2011)

Ging wohl nicht weg, vielleicht wird er jetzt billiger


----------



## Markus (25 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ging wohl nicht weg, vielleicht wird er jetzt billiger


 
habe nen anderen ersteigert, gehe mit marcel gleich los und hol ihn... :sm16:
sollen wir bei dir auf nen kaffee vorbeikommen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 April 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> habe nen anderen ersteigert, gehe mit marcel gleich los und hol ihn... :sm16:
> sollen wir bei dir auf nen kaffee vorbeikommen?


Wann bist Du hier? Der Kaffee ist schon am laufen und Kuchen habe ich auch da ;-)


----------



## Markus (25 April 2011)

Fahren grad nach Stgt, Ruf mich am besten kurz an.


----------



## MarkusB (26 April 2011)

Ich werd morgen mal meinen Chef anhauen. Ein Auto und/oder Übernahme der Fahrkosten wären schon nicht verkehrt. Sind immerhin 530km pro Strecke. Würd mich aber freuen!


----------



## Grizzly88 (27 April 2011)

Würde auch gerne kommen. Ich weiss aber erst Morgen oder Übermorgen ob ich kann. Sind ja nur 50km von mir . Könnte auch jemanden mitnehmen oder abholen. Werde dann aber nur Samstag teilnehmen.


----------



## Markus (30 April 2011)

so wie ihr vermutlich bemerkt habt, ahbe ich immer mal wieder die teilnehmerliste erweitert.

so langsam wirds eng mit zimmern, also entscheidet euch!


----------



## Markus (10 Mai 2011)

so ich habe die mitgliederliste aktualisiert.
alles die da stehen dürfen sich auch als bestätigt betrachten - fals da noch kein mail gekommen ist.

ich habe jetzt noch 2 doppelzimmer bzw. aparments und 3 einzelzimmer.


----------



## S7Roland (13 Mai 2011)

*Routeninfo*

Wie ich sehe seits ihr alle schon recht eingeschworen auf einander 

Nun denn ich komme ja auch und werde so gegen 12-13 Uhr von den Niederlanden (Roermond) losfahren und dann die A61 runtertingeln 

Wenn wer auf dem Weg liegt und mitgenommen werden kann, soll, muss einfach mailen 

ansonsten freue ich mich schonmal auf viele neue Leute und Gesichter 

Gruss
S7Roland


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2011)

S7Roland schrieb:


> Nun denn ich komme ja auch und werde so gegen 12-13 Uhr von den Niederlanden (Roermond) losfahren und dann die A61 runtertingeln



Hallo,

sprich doch mal mit *marlob*, ich denke er hat eine
ähnliche Route.


----------



## marlob (13 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sprich doch mal mit *marlob*, ich denke er hat eine
> ähnliche Route.


Habe ihm mal eine Mail geschickt.


----------



## MarkusB (14 Mai 2011)

Hab mich mal ran gehangen. Ich habe nahezu die gleiche Strecke.


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2011)

also viel der angeldetetn sind nur samstags da - ich habe also immer noch ein paar zimmer zur verfügung!


----------



## o.s.t. (17 Mai 2011)

ähmm - kann man eigentlich mit einem Bericht von Treffen rechnen? Vor allem von der - zu erwartenden - Diskussion über TIA mit den 3 Siemens Herren?

Eigentlich habe ich mir ja feste vorgenommen, dieses Jahr mit dabei zu sein - aber es wird halt leider nichts draus....

Trotzdem, so ein Bericht (mit Fotos) wäre allererste Sahne 

hoffentlich opfert sich jemand dafür, damit alle nicht anwesend könnenden/wollenden auch mit der nötigen Info bezüglich TIA versorgt werden

thanx und gruss und jetzt schon PROST !

o.s.t.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ähmm - kann man eigentlich mit einem Bericht von Treffen rechnen? Vor allem von der - zu erwartenden - Diskussion über TIA mit den 3 Siemens Herren?
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich mir ja feste vorgenommen, dieses Jahr mit dabei zu sein - aber es wird halt leider nichts draus....
> 
> ...



Was will Mann da berichten, drei Schliepsträger auf der Flucht vor einen 
Alkoholisierten wilden Mop 

Bitte gebt den Herren mit auf den [Flucht]weg, das es nicht schön ist was
die da abgeliefert haben.


----------



## o.s.t. (17 Mai 2011)

Naja, immerhin ganz schön mutig von den 3 Herren, sich in die "Höhle des Löwen zu begeben...." - Hoffentlich sind sie so intelligent, das ohne Schlips zu tun, sondern in Jeans und Co....
Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Überraschung und es sind Entwickler von der Desingfront + Co mit dabei....
...dann wäre es umso interresanter einen Bericht zu haben.

Ansonsten halt ein Videoclip von deren "Flucht" vor dem alkoholisierten Mob....

o.s.t.


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

So wie ich die Leute von BigS kennen gelernt habe, sind die alle bemüht ihr Geschäft gut und erfolgreich und im Sinne der Kunden zu machen.
Leider sind oft gesamt Interessen des Konzerns wichtiger als einzelne Meinungen.

Als Step5 auf den Markt kam, war dies auch ein Fisako.
Kommentare in DB's und so, Diskettenlaufwerke und EPrommer und Proms die alles machten nur nicht das was sie sollten. 
Der einzige Unterschied, es gab noch keine Anwender und die sich das angetan haben waren absolut Schmerzfrei 

Interessieren würde mich das eigentlich schon 
Doch es fehlt wie meist das wichtigste: Zeit 



bike


----------



## manyman25 (17 Mai 2011)

So da es ja nun bald losgeht will ich mich noch mal einklinken. Ich bekomme von meinen Chef ein Auto gestellt und würde Freitag so ca. 14 Uhr von Eula bei Borna losfahren.
Im Anhang ne kurze Reiseroute. Wer Interesse hat einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Überraschung und es sind Entwickler von der Desingfront + Co mit dabei....


Die Entwickler setzen nur das um, was ihnen vorgegeben wird. Was sollen die also groß sagen. 
Interessanter sind doch die Herren, die vorgeben oder? Da kommt doch dann die Infos rüber und die können dann die Fragen zum warum beantworten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
besteht eigendlich die möglichkeit, das mann den TIA Leuten nach dem
Vortrag ein paar Fragen stellen könnte und dabei den Forum's Chat mit-
einbezieht, für Leute die es nicht schaffen zum Treffen zu kommen.


----------



## Grizzly88 (18 Mai 2011)

Hab da eine Blöde Frage: Wo genau findet das Treffen statt? Im Gasthaus? Parkmöglichkeiten fürs Auto? Landeplatz fürs Flugobjekt usw. Oder hab ich was übersehen? Die angegebene Adresse kennt mein Navi nicht und das ist schlauer wie ich


----------



## marlob (18 Mai 2011)

Das Treffen findet im Landgasthof Schwanen statt. Parkplätze gibts genug und einen Hubschrauber könntest du dort notfalls auch landen.
Mein Navi hat mich letztes Jahr erfolgreich zur richtigen Adresse geführt und google maps kennt es auch.
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ba...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCAQ8gEwAA


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2011)

Grizzly88 schrieb:


> Hab da eine Blöde Frage: Wo genau findet das Treffen statt? Im Gasthaus? Parkmöglichkeiten fürs Auto? Landeplatz fürs Flugobjekt usw. Oder hab ich was übersehen? Die angegebene Adresse kennt mein Navi nicht und das ist schlauer wie ich



Liegt vielleicht an der neuen Adresse ...


----------



## Grizzly88 (18 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Das Treffen findet im Landgasthof Schwanen statt. Parkplätze gibts genug und einen Hubschrauber könntest du dort notfalls auch landen.
> Mein Navi hat mich letztes Jahr erfolgreich zur richtigen Adresse geführt und google maps kennt es auch.
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ba...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCAQ8gEwAA



Danke. Das dachte ich mir schon aber war nicht 100%. Und vor ich beim Bauern nebenan den Melkroboter anschaue, dachte ich mir - da frag ich sicherheitshalber nochmal.


----------



## marlob (18 Mai 2011)

Grizzly88 schrieb:


> Danke. Das dachte ich mir schon aber war nicht 100%. Und vor ich beim Bauern nebenan den Melkroboter anschaue, dachte ich mir - da frag ich sicherheitshalber nochmal.


Den Melkroboter hat dann sicher unser Admin oder einer seiner Mitarbeiter automatisiert. Die hätten dir dann schon erzählt wo du hin musst.


----------



## Tommi (18 Mai 2011)

Allen Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmern des SPS-Forums-Treffens
2011 wünsche ich eine interessante, lehrreiche und lustige Veranstaltung.

Lasst die Siemens-Leute leben und gönnt Bernhard (unbekannterweise)
auch noch Aufmerksamkeit.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> besteht eigendlich die möglichkeit, das mann den TIA Leuten nach dem
> Vortrag ein paar Fragen stellen könnte und dabei den Forum's Chat mit-
> einbezieht, für Leute die es nicht schaffen zum Treffen zu kommen.



Mal so eine Idee: Vielleicht hat einer der Forumsteilnehmer eine internetfähige Webcam die direkt auf einen Server streamen kann und die Daheimgebliebenen können dann das Ganze am Bildschirm verfolgen und dann die Fragen über Chat stellen. Eventuell gibts ja auch noch eine bessere Idee bzw. Realisierungsvariante.
Wenn jemand so eine Ausrüstung (für Bild und Ton) und die Erfahrung mit der Inbetriebnahme hat, einfach sagen (schreiben). Markus stellt sicher seinen DSL-Anschluss zur Verfügung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2011)

@Rainer, sehr gute Idee...!


Egal was mit TIA ist, behandelt den Bernard gut!

Viel Spass in den nächsten drei Tagen :-D


----------



## manyman25 (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
das mit der Webcam ist eine gute Idee nur sollten wir die Leute von Siemens vorher fragen ob wir den Vortrag aufzeichnen dürfen. Sonst könnte es rechtliche Probleme geben zwecks Urheberrecht und Persönlichkeitsrecht.
Vielleicht könnte man das im Vorfeld noch mal prüfen was da möglich ist.

Gruß Many


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Mai 2011)

Wichtiger ist, dass so eine Ausrüstung da ist und funktioniert. Ich habe leider keine und kenne mich damit auch nicht aus. 
Das mit der Zustimmung ist schon klar und wir werden das vorher sicherstellen. Aber dadurch hätte doch Siemens die Möglichkeit, noch viel mehr SPS-Forumsmitglieder zu erreichen. Und die "verhinderten" Forumsmitglieder hätten wenigstens einen kleinen Einblick.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (20 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Viel Spass in den nächsten drei Tagen :-D



Dem schließe ich mich an... kann ja dieses Mal leider nicht dabei sein... CNC-Technik ruft :-D


----------



## cbokholt (20 Mai 2011)

Viel Spass allen am Forumstreffen!
Ich kann leider wieder mal nicht teilnehmen...

Grüsse,
Carsten Bokholt
(Systeme Helmholz GmbH)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Mai 2011)

Ostrach war wieder einmal eine Reise wert. Es hat wie immer 
viel Spaß gemacht.

  Herzlichen Dank an Markus und Joe für die hervorragende 
Organisation.

Herzlichen Dank an Familie Uhl für die vorzügliche Bewirtung 
und Unterbringung.

Herzlichen Dank an Bernard für den Ausflug in die Tiefen der
 Regelungstechnik.

Herzlichen Dank an die Herrn von Siemens für die vielen 
Antworten, Hinweise und Ausblicke zum neuen TIA-Portal.

Und natürlich auch ein Dankeschön an die Getränke-
Sponsoren.


----------



## Matze001 (22 Mai 2011)

Ich will mal ein paar Worte schreiben für die "zurückgebliebenen" (ohje klingt das Böse, ihr wisst wie es gemeint ist...)

Der Vortrag von Bernard war sehr informativ und hat ein paar Alte Schubladen geöffnet von denen ich gar nicht mehr wusste wo sie sind. Regelungstechnik-Wissen mal wieder aufgefrischt -> wunderbar! Nun kann ich mich ruhigen Gewissens mal wieder ein wenig
mit Regelungstechnik beschäftigen, ohne wieder komplett bei Null anfangen zu müssen.

Vielen Dank Bernard für diesen super Vortrag!

Da die Kollegen von Siemens leider im Stau standen gab es ein wenig Improvisation.
Es wurde ein kleiner Einblick in die Anfänge der selbstentwickelten Visualisierung aus dem Hause Uhl geboten. Spontan, schnell und gut. Ihr habt euch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen und seid trotz einer Vorlaufzeit von nur 5min gut rübergekommen.

Danke euch beiden!

Nun sind die Herren Schneider, Metzger und Vielsäcker nach langer Reise eingetroffen und haben sich in die Höhle des Löwen gewagt! Es war ein sehr interessanter Vortrag. Nach sage und schreibe 5 ( in Worten fünf) knallharten Stunden unter dem Fragenhagel der anwesenden Forenuser haben die Kollegen von Siemens immer noch einen flotten Spruch auf den Lippen gehabt und eine ausreichende Portion Selbstironie beisteuern können. Es sind nur sehr wenige, sehr spezielle Fragen unbeantwortet geblieben, ansonsten würde ich sagen: sehr gelungen.

Anschließend wurde mal ohne Regen gegrillt und die Seele baumeln gelassen.

Das war ein erster "Lagebericht" von mir, ich denke es werden noch weitere Folgen, und mit etwas Glück auch die Fotos hochgeladen werden.

Da es mein erstes Forentreffen war musste ich mit erstaunen feststellen
das hinter den ganzen Nicks hier im Forum echt klasse Menschen stecken!
Ich hätte niemals gedacht das die lockere und einfache Umgangsform
hier aus dem Forum so einfach 1:1 übertragbar ist. 

Die Bewirtung von Familie Uhl war wie immer spitze! Die Beste Firmenkantine die man sich vorstellen kann 

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Alle Kollegen von Siemens sind unbeschadet von dem Forentreffen zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Mai 2011)

hier noch die Fotos:

http://www.sps-forum.de/album.php?albumid=89

Edit: Sorry, ich habe folgenden Hinweis vergessen:

Falls jemand auf einem der Fotos abgebildet ist und mit einer 
Veröffentlichung hier nicht einverstanden ist, bitte kurze Mail/PN 
an mich, dann wird das Foto gelöscht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Mai 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ... und mit etwas Glück auch die Fotos hochgeladen werden.



tz tz, ganz schön ungeduldig, die heutige Jugend.


----------



## Matze001 (22 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> tz tz, ganz schön ungeduldig, die heutige Jugend.



Sicher doch  In Zeiten von Facebook, Twitter und co... 

Ne, Ne... gut Ding will weil haben. Ich hab ja auch nicht gedrängelt.

Wir haben eine ganz wichtige Frage vergessen zu stellen:

Wann wird das TIA Portal 64bit tauglich sein...

Falls die netten Herren von Siemens hier mitLESEN, bitte ich sie diesen Punkt vielleicht auch bei den offenen Fragen des gestrigen Abends zu notieren.
Ich würde mich über eine grobe Prognose sehr freuen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Paule (22 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ostrach war wieder einmal eine Reise wert. Es hat wie immer
> viel Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank an Markus und Joe für die hervorragende
> ...


Damit ist ja schon fast alles gesagt und ich kann da nur zu 100% Zustimmen, auch wenn ich am zweiten Abend leider nicht mehr dabei sein konnte.
Danke, nächstes Jahr gerne wieder. 
Danke auch an die Teilnehmer, es hat mir wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit neuen und bekannten Gesichtern sich auszutauschen.


Matze001 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Bernard für diesen super Vortrag!


Absolut, da kann ich nur sagen: "Bernard das hast Du gut gemacht" 


Matze001 schrieb:


> Nun sind die Herren Schneider, Metzger und Vielsäcker nach langer Reise eingetroffen und haben sich in die Höhle des Löwen gewagt! Es war ein sehr interessanter Vortrag. Nach sage und schreibe 5 ( in Worten fünf) knallharten Stunden unter dem Fragenhagel der anwesenden Forenuser haben die Kollegen von Siemens immer noch einen flotten Spruch auf den Lippen gehabt und eine ausreichende Portion Selbstironie beisteuern können. Es sind nur sehr wenige, sehr spezielle Fragen unbeantwortet geblieben, ansonsten würde ich sagen: sehr gelungen.!


An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch für diese fachliche Vorstellung des TIA - Portals ( es heißt nicht nur "TIA"  ) bedanken.
Es hat meine Erwartungen um weiten übertroffen denn es war *keine*, der von mir befürchteten, üblichen Verkaufsvorstellung.
Es wurde sehr viele Fragen beantwortet und die drei netten Herren von der Firma Siemens waren absolut kompetent und sich ihrer Sache sicher und haben es auch mit Leidenschaft gelebt und dargestellt.

Noch einen schönen Sonntag und passt auf dass die "Unterhopfung" nicht eintritt.
(Das war genial). *ROFL*


----------



## Matze001 (22 Mai 2011)

Helft mir mal bei Wortlaut...


"Das ist kein Bug, das ist eine negative Programmeigenschaft"...


hab ich es getroffen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (22 Mai 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> "Das ist kein Bug, das ist eine negative Programmeigenschaft"...



100 Punke 

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## MarkusB (22 Mai 2011)

Sooo... wo fangen wir an?

Bei Rolands Auto? Beim Taxifahrer? Mein etwa 2-stündiger Besuch auf der Polizeiwache, den ich gerade hinter mir habe?
Man man man... was für 'ne Tour.

Fangen wir einfach beim Treffen selbst an. Das war wirklich super. Klasse Leute, interessante Themen, super Bewirtung - alles in allem ein echt gelungenes Treffen. Die Nächte waren nur etwas kurz. Die Jungs von Siemens waren übrigens top. Hätte ich mehr mit SPS am Hut, ich würd das TIA-Portal glatt kaufen ;-)

Für die Fahrt haben wir aber auch einiges in Kauf genommen. Zuerst hat uns Rolands Karre im Stich gelassen. So haben wir dann erst einmal eine Stunde auf dem Seitenstreifen der Autobahn verbracht. Anschließend ging es am Abschleppseil hinter dem ADAC Auto bis zum nächsten Opel Händler. Von hier aus sollten wir per Taxi weiter nach Bonn fahren, um einen Leihwagen zu bekommen. Tjaaaaha... Zunächst einmal brauchte das Taxi auch wieder gut eine halbe Stunde, obwohl das Unternehmen nur ein paar Meter entfernt gewesen sein soll. Dann die erste Frage des Fahrers: "Nach Bonn? Kennt ihr den Weg? Ich habe kein Navi." Natürlich kennen wir den Weg nicht, aber dank Smartphone haben wir ein Navi. Die erste Ansage von marlob, der Fahrer könne doch schon mal in Richtung Bonn starten, während Roland die Adresse ins Navi tippt, wurde erst einmal komplett ignoriert. Kurze Zeit später wurde auch klar, warum. Der Taxifahrer fuhr mit einem starken Ruck an, steuerte auf den Kreisverkehr zu, dessen Schilder die Autobahn bei der 3. Ausfahrt anzeigten und umrundete diesen einfach mal komplett. So sind wir dort hinaus gefahren, wo wir auch hineingefahren sind... Die Schilder am Straßenrand wiesen auf eine Sackgasse hin, was den Fahrer aber nicht sonderlich zu stören schien. Auch ein Hinweis von Roland wurde abgewunken, bis wir uns auf einem Rewe-Parkplatz wiedergefunden haben. Hier kam dann die berechtigte Frage von marlob auf, ob jemand einkaufen wolle. Nein, wollen wir nicht. Wir wollen nur endlich zu unserem Leihwagen. Also zurück in den Kreisel. Dieses Mal nehmen wir die 2. Ausfahrt. Aufmerksame Leser werden nun feststellen, dass auch diese Wahl nicht korrekt ist. Also noch einmal zurück und im 3. Versuch hat der Fahrer doch tatsächlich die Autobahnauffahrt gefunden. Irgendwann sind wir dann auch am Zielort angekommen und haben dem Taxifahrer noch eine gute Heimfahrt gewünscht. Ob er jemals angekommen ist?

Mit dem Leihwagen ging dann alles gut und so konnten wir mit ca. 3 Stunden Verspätung endlich losfahren.

Die Rückfahrt verlief zum Glück weniger spektakulär, allerdings kam dann doch noch das böse Erwachen, als wir wieder beim P+R Parkplatz in Mönchengladbach angekommen sind, an dem wir uns am Anfang getroffen hatten. Bei meinem Auto wurde die Scheibe hinten links eingeschlagen. So durfte ich dann nach einem alkohollastigen Abend (Eure Cola da unten schmeckt ziemlich nach Asbach Uralt...), ca. 2 1/2 Stunden Schlaf, einer 5-stündigen Autofahrt mit flauem Magen und brummendem Schädel noch zwei Stunden auf der Polizeiwache sitzen, um den Schaden aufnehmen zu lassen und Anzeige zu erstatten.

Hat sich dieser ganze Aufwand für 1 1/2 Tage gelohnt? Definitiv! Es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, das Essen war lecker, die Beiträge waren klasse und die Leute waren super.
Also vielen Dank an Familie Uhl und alle anderen Beteiligten! 

Schönen Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Matze001 (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo Markus,

du könntest glatt ein Buch schreiben. Mit den Autos hattet ihr es also nicht so dieses
mal. Ich hoffe das sie dir nix geklaut haben, und auch das Rolands Motor auch wieder flott wird.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Mai 2011)

Auch von mir zuerst einmal herzlichen Dank an die Familie Uhl. Sie hat uns wieder in einer Weise verwöhnt, die ihresgleichen sucht. Wir konnten uns somit voll uns ganz auf den fachlichen Teil des Treffens konzentrieren. Der war dieses Mal ganz schön "hardcore". Bernard's Vortrag über die Regelungstechnik mit "nur ganz wenig Mathematik" hat uns schon gefordert. Und die Präsentation von den Herren Vielsäcker, Metzger und Schneider war sehr spannend, informativ und fesselnd. Alle die dabei waren, hatten die Gelegenheit einen Ein- und Ausblick zu erhalten. Ich glaube, jetzt verstehen wir das Ganze wesentlich besser. 
Für mich persönlich war faszinierend, mit welcher Leidenschaft die drei anwesenden Herren bei der Sache waren. Man kann sagen, TIA-Portal ist für sie nicht nur ein Projekt sondern eine Herzensangelegenheit. Auch zu erfahren, welche Motivation und welcher Aufwand hinter dem TIA-Portal steht, war schon mehr als beeindruckend.
An dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlichen Dank an die Organisatoren und die Vortragenden. Ich freue mich schon heute auf das Treffen nächstes Jahr.

PS: Ich glaube, es war "negative Systemeigenschaft"


----------



## alfredschmitt (22 Mai 2011)

*Tool aufheben 32-Bit-RAM-Grenze*

Auf Wunsch von einigen die am Forum Treffen 2011 teilgenommen haben sende ich euch einen Link eines Tools, wo man die 32-Bit Speichergrenze von Microsoft Vista,Windows 7 Betriebssystemen aufheben kann.

http://www.unawave.de/windows-7-tipps/32-bit-ram-sperre.html

Gerade mit VMWARE, kann man nicht Speicher genug haben.


----------



## marlob (22 Mai 2011)

Über unsere Autotour hat MarkusB ja schon berichtet
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=333462&postcount=68

Ansonsten war es wieder eine hervorragend organisierte Veranstaltung mit interessanten Beiträgen und interessanten Leuten und viel leckerem Bier

Für diejenigen die sich nach Bernards Vortrag noch weiter mit dem Thema Regelungstechnik beschäftigen wollen.
In diesem Beitrag findet ihr ein paar Links zu Software (auch Freeware) um Regelungstechnische Sachen zu simulieren
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30946&highlight=ltspice

Und hier die Bausteine von Bernard
Regelstrecken Simulationsbausteine

Beim D-Glied gabs noch den Fehler mit dem Faktor 1000.


----------



## PN/DP (22 Mai 2011)

Danke Gerhard, Rainer, Marcel, Markus, Markus und Markus für die Berichte vom Forumstreffen. 
Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr doch nicht dabei sein 
Schade. So einen 5-Stunden-TIA-Fachvortrag bekommt man bestimmt nicht wieder geboten. (?)

Danke auch Gerhard für die Fotos, doch eines ist mir aufgefallen:
irgendwie sehe ich nur marlob mit dem "richtigen" T-Shirt 

Harald


----------



## marlob (22 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ..
> Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr doch nicht dabei sein
> Schade. So einen 5-Stunden-TIA-Fachvortrag bekommt man bestimmt nicht wieder geboten. (?)
> ..


Nächstes Jahr klappt es hoffentlich wieder und vielleicht sind Axel und QM usw. auch mal wieder dabei
Und HvdR sollte sich auch mal einen Ruck geben



PN/DP schrieb:


> ..
> Danke auch Gerhard für die Fotos, doch eines ist mir aufgefallen:
> irgendwie sehe ich nur marlob mit dem "richtigen" T-Shirt
> 
> Harald


Ich war auch der einzige. Ich hatte beide Versionen mit. 
@Axel
Hast du noch Shirts? Beim Treffen fragte der ein oder noch danach.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> @Axel
> Hast du noch Shirts? Beim Treffen fragte der ein oder noch danach.


 

Natürlich habe ich keine Shirts mehr .... aber wenn sich genügend finden die noch eins haben wollen (min. 10 Stück) dann werf ich die Maschinerie noch mal an


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr klappt es hoffentlich wieder und vielleicht sind Axel und QM usw. auch mal wieder dabei
> Und HvdR sollte sich auch mal einen Ruck geben



Gerne aber siehe hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=333399&postcount=427


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch hier nochmal für das sehr interessante 
Wochenende bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken. Die Bewirtung
- danke Markus - war erste Klasse und auch die Vorträge und
Gespräche waren sehr aufschlussreich und interessant.

Der Vortrag von Bernard hat mich wieder an meine Zeit vor 15 Jahren
bei den SKP-Vorlesung (Steuerung kontinuierlicher Prozesse) erinnert.
Es war doch noch mehr Information in meinem Kopf vorhanden, als ich dachte. 

Zum Siemens-Kompaktvortrag ist zu sagen, dass ich im Vorfeld zwar
gehofft aber nicht daran glaubt habe, dass SIEMENS drei so fähige
ausdauernde engagierte Mitarbeiter zu uns lässt. Es ist selten, dass
man wirklich auf 99,9% der Fragen ein exakte Antwort bekommt. Oft
wird dann nur gesagt "Die Frage nehmen wir mit..." 

Hier waren drei Leute am Start, wo man auch gemerkt hat, das sie 
auch gegen SIEMENS-interne "Finanz"-Widerstände versuchen ihre 
Vorstellungen durchzusetzen. Sie haben sich auch genügend Punkte 
aufgeschrieben, die sie mitnehmen werden, z.B. der Wunsch, das möglichst 
alle Tastaturbedienungs-Hotkeys bei identischer Funktionalität auch die 
gleiche Tastenkombination haben sollten. 

Auch wenn das für uns alteingesessene S7-USER natürlich schon ein
größere Umstellung wird, dadurch dass wir gesehen haben wie die
von SIEMENS (neu) gedachten Bearbeitungsabläufe aussehen, kann
man schon sagen, dass man manche Sachen schneller erledigen kann.
Da aber natürlich jeder USER auch jetzt eine andere Methode hat,
wird es dir Zeit zeigen wie sich das auswirkt.


Frank


----------



## S7Roland (23 Mai 2011)

*So nun ich auch mal ....*

Also dann werde ich mich auch mal der Lobhudelei anschliessen ​ 
Ich moechte aber zuerst mit der Familie Uhl anfangen:​
*:s1:*

*Danke, vom Essen bis Schlafen und alles davor,dazwischen, danach etc. Super!*
:s12:​ 
Zur Thematik Siemens reicht ein Klasse da wohl schon alles diesbezueglich genannt wurde und ich nicht mit weiteren Superlativen langweilen will.​ 
:s18:​*vde*
Was auch Respekt verdient sind unser eigenen Forumsgewaechse wie Bernard und die Jungs von Uhltronix, die mit Ihren Vortraegen uns doch die ein oder andere Schwaeche, Unwissenheit, Vergrabenes aber auch Neuerung und Innovation aufgezeigt haben. 
*Hut ab *
*:TOOL:*​ 

Aber auch die Teilnehmer waren Klasse, selten so ungezwungen und nett gemeinsam mit tollen Leuten zusammen gesessen und so war dies alles im allen also ein Wochenende mit vielen Ahhhs und Superlativen und ich bin froh dabei gewesen zu sein, trotz aller persoehnlichen Wiedrigkeiten, die MarcusB ja schon reported hat. 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php...2&postcount=68​ 

So , zum Abschluss nun noch der Link mit ein paar Bildern und der Anmerkung wenn jemand etwas gegen die Veroeffentlichung der eingestellten Bilder hat (Privtatphaere gestoert etc.) bitte kure Mail mit Bildnummer und ich loesche das Bild. 
http://www.sps-forum.de/album.php?albumid=90​ 
In diesem Sinne bis spaetetstens das naechste mal ​


----------



## manyman25 (23 Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch noch einmal bei allen Beteiligten für das rundum schöne Wochenende bedanken. Auch wenn die Nächte recht kurz waren.

Vielleicht könnte man mal einen Tread öffnen in dem man die "negativen Programmeigenschaften" von TIA Portal mal näher beschreiben kann. Vieleicht liest ja der ein oder andere Siemensmitarbeiter das Forum.

Gruß Steve


----------



## marlob (23 Mai 2011)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich auch noch einmal bei allen Beteiligten für das rundum schöne Wochenende bedanken. Auch wenn die Nächte recht kurz waren.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man mal einen Tread öffnen in dem man die "negativen Programmeigenschaften" von TIA Portal mal näher beschreiben kann. Vieleicht liest ja der ein oder andere Siemensmitarbeiter das Forum.
> 
> Gruß Steve


Das die drei anwesenden (sehr kompetenten) Herren von Siemens das Forum lesen haben sie doch des öfteren erwähnt.
Die Nächte waren wohl "sehr viel" zu kurz
:sm24:


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2011)

hier ist nun langsam auch wieder "normalität" eingekehrt - sofern man davon überhaupt reden kann... nennen wir es eher den "ganz normalen wahnsinn"...

den berichen meiner vorposter kann ich auch nicht mehr viel hinzufügen.
danke dafür, danke für die fotos, und danke für die positiven rückmeldungen!

auch mir hat es wieder sehr viel spass gemacht mit euch!
es ist jedes jahr aufs neue spannend was passiert wenn man eine bestimmte menge freaks die sonst in nem keller sitzen und sachen machen die sie ihren freunden und ihrer familie nicht erklären können, ein wochenende lang mit wein, bier und gleichgesinnten zusammenpfercht... 


alleine kann man sowas natürlich nicht stemmen, deshalb danke an alle die mich unterstüzt haben.
danke an bernard für den vortrag über regelungstechnik.
danke an mein jungs die spontan die präsentation zur überbrückung gemacht haben - und für die viele zuarbeit sonst.
danke an die herren von siemens für den wirklich aufschlussreichen vortrag
danke an rainer hönle der den kontakt zu eben diesen siemensleute hergestellt hat.
danke auch an ibfs der die frage runde bei tia moderiert hat.
danke an alle die an dem we mal irgendwo mit angepackt haben, egal ob es ein zapfhan oder ein tisch war, oder die allabendliche rettungsaktion der tischdekoration als es anfing zu regnen...
danke auch an die leute die unsere karnickel gefangen haben - bzw. es versuchten.
danke natürlich auch an meine familie bzw. die mitarbeiter vom schwanen und vom hirschen für die gute bewirtung!
ein besonderes danke auch an die runde am frühen sonntag morgen - ich habe jetzt noch muskelkater vom lachen... auch wen joes spruch "so lange müssen die euch nicht leid tun - die werden nicht so alt" hart war - ich habe die viecher eben noch mal gezählt, es sind noch alle da... 

ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach hause gekommen!
es würde mich freuen euch im nächsten jahr wieder zu treffen...


----------



## manyman25 (23 Mai 2011)

@marlob
Das war mir schon bewusst das Sie das gesagt haben wollte es aber nicht so deutlich hervor heben.


----------



## Thawk (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich kann mich nur anschliessen.
Ein gelungene Veranstaltung, beim nächsten Treffen bin ich wieder dabei.
und sage daher
       DANKE 


@ Markus danke für den Shuttleservice


Gruss aus Leverkusen
Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2011)

Liebe Kollegen,

wir haben noch Lücken in unserer Zusammenfassung der behandelten 
Punkte rund um das TIA-Portal.

Falls jemand noch weitere Infos beisteuern kann, bitte hier antworten:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45361

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Chris1 (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin soeben von meiner IBN und diversen Kundenbesuchen
zurück gekehrt.
Natürlich möchte auch ich mich für die Bewirtung bedanken
Super Treffen auch die Vorträge waren super
Ich hoffe das ich es nächstes Mal auch schaffe 
(muss ja den versprochenen Wein bringen)

viele Grüsse aus der Toskana 
Chris


----------

